# Plumber's Wives........



## jrplumbing74

Saw a thread a while back where some guy was wondering why Plumber's have such good looking wives. I'm pretty happy with mine.........


----------



## OldSchool

Mine is not so bad either


----------



## PLUMB TIME

^^^^^^:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## greenscoutII

Very nice guys! You're both lucky men!

My wife threatened to castrate me in my sleep if I post her picture on the web, so in the interest of preserving my cubes, I'll respect her wishes.

My wife is also far more beautiful than I deserve and much smarter too.


----------



## Redwood

greenscoutII said:


> Very nice guys! You're both lucky men!
> 
> My wife threatened to castrate me in my sleep if I post her picture on the web, so in the interest of preserving my cubes, I'll respect her wishes.
> 
> My wife is also far more beautiful than I deserve and much smarter too.


That should get you lucky tonight... :laughing:


----------



## fhrace

getting married next july


----------



## Airgap




----------



## Plumber Jim

Airgap said:


> View attachment 7774



That is just scary..


----------



## Epox

Wtgggggggggggg


----------



## greenscoutII

Redwood said:


> That should get you lucky tonight... :laughing:


That is the plan....:thumbup:


----------



## OldSchool

Airgap said:


> View attachment 7774


Looks like she comes from hearty and health stock....

You should really have beauties for off spring


----------



## Airgap

Plumber Jim said:


> That is just scary..


I know, marriage can be a frightening thing....


----------



## Airgap

OldSchool said:


> Looks like she comes from hearty and health stock....
> 
> You should really have beauties for off spring


they're kinda shy for the camera, but I'll see if I can't round up some pics...


----------



## ZL700

My wife loves the zoo


----------



## pauliplumber

Looks like the zoo loves your wife!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Damn, between this thread and the dr. phil show I might have to break out the lotion!


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

Airgap said:


> View attachment 7774


 
That there is some breeders


----------



## Shuanvon

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Damn, between this thread and the dr. phil show I might have to break out the lotion!


This is the reason i will not be posting pic of my bride:no:


----------



## plumbear

My wife is way to pretty for me. Some say it resembles beauty and the beast.


----------



## Will

Just cause I'm dirty and slinging crap all day don't mean I can't come home to a smokin' hot woman every day!:thumbup:


----------



## 422 plumber

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Damn, between this thread and the dr. phil show I might have to break out the lotion!


Oh no, you din't say that!


----------



## 422 plumber

Will said:


> Just cause I'm dirty and slinging crap all day don't mean I can't come home to a smokin' hot woman every day!:thumbup:


Or if your an old school Mormon plumber, 3 or 4 smoking hot wives!


----------



## Redwood

jjbex said:


> Or if your an old school Mormon plumber, 3 or 4 smoking hot wives!


Uhhh No thanks...
Sometimes just one is more than enough...:laughing:

Imagine having 4 smoking hot wives and they all got the curse at the same time...

The Hell Week that Navy Seals go through would seem like a cake walk in comparison...:laughing:


----------



## falloutman22

My wife has been known to get into the good stuff just like me:laughing::laughing:
But no really she is the reason I work so hard.


----------



## 422 plumber

That's cool, matching bibs. I wear them, too.


----------



## Will

Here is one from a year ago or so. I was looking for some pics of me and my wife and realized we never take any.


----------



## ianclapham

*

this is mine 
*


----------



## rjbphd

falloutman22 said:


> My wife has been known to get into the good stuff just like me:laughing::laughing:
> But no really she is the reason I work so hard.


 She carry a purse and toolbox for you to jobs?????


----------



## plumberpro

Me and my wife at my sisters wedding


----------



## 422 plumber

Ian, are you Welsh? I have ancestors from Wales, my mom knows what town. I will post it later, after I talk to her.


----------



## ianclapham

422 plumber said:


> Ian, are you Welsh? I have ancestors from Wales, my mom knows what town. I will post it later, after I talk to her.


Hi

Yes, born & raised here, dont speak the language though.

Please let me know


----------



## Cal




----------



## love2surf927

Me and the wife.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

love2surf927 said:


> Me and the wife.


Hey love2surf, I pictured you as more of a Patrick Swazee from point break lookin kinda guy!


----------



## love2surf927

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Hey love2surf, I pictured you as more of a Patrick Swazee from point break lookin kinda guy!


It's funny to see the pictures of guys on here after you've been picturing them a certain way.


----------



## Pacificpipes

The old ball and chain


----------



## 422 plumber

Ian,
I believe our family, the Treasures, came from Pontypridd.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## CaberTosser

Cal said:


> [/attach]


You were great in Saving Private Ryan! I never did see any of the Fast & Furious movies though......


----------



## Cal

Haha ! I get that a lot . Did y'all know one year Vin D was voted " Sexiest Ugly Man Alive " ? ..... Ouch


----------



## ianclapham

422 plumber said:


> Ian,
> I believe our family, the Treasures, came from Pontypridd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Pontypridd is unfortunately the opposite end of the country


----------



## 422 plumber

ianclapham said:


> Pontypridd is unfortunately the opposite end of the country


Is Treasure a common Welsh name?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

My wife and I during a night out. We dont take many pics together either. Guess it's about the girls when you have 4 of them.


----------



## AKdaplumba

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> My wife and I during a night out. We dont take many pics together either. Guess it's about the girls when you have 4 of them.
> 
> View attachment 29724


You have 4 wives?!?!?! 

So jealous!!


----------



## sierra2000

.......


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Engagement. And wedding


----------



## MTDUNN

...


----------



## 422 plumber

MTDUNN said:


> ...


Gwapa


----------



## Tommy plumber

422 plumber said:


> Gwapa











Huh???


----------



## rjbphd

Tommy plumber said:


> Huh???


Easy on him, he's from Colorado with a 2 instead of 0..


----------



## love2surf927

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Engagement. And wedding


Pictures funny you lassoing her lol.


----------



## MTDUNN

Tommy plumber said:


> Huh???


We both have Filipina wives. It's a secret code


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

love2surf927 said:


> Pictures funny you lassoing her lol.


Truth is I really did lasso her. I'm not a roper or any thing like that. But hit her the first throw.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

AKdaplumba said:


> You have 4 wives?!?!?! So jealous!!


No 4 daughters.


----------



## rjbphd

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> No 4 daughters.


 My folks had 4 daugthers before 3 boys..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

rjbphd said:


> My folks had 4 daugthers before 3 boys..


That's what's rong with u


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> That's what's rong with u


Lolol. Tx smartass


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

Me and my beautiful southern belle. 



















The color one was us on our short mini honeymoon down in Fulton, TX on the coast. The other was at a bar watching her favorite team, The Packers. I'm no football fan so I am a Packer fan by default.


----------



## rjbphd

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Me and my beautiful southern belle.
> 
> The color one was us on our short mini honeymoon down in Fulton, TX on the coast. The other was at a bar watching her favorite team, The Packers. I'm no football fan so I am a Packer fan by default.


How's the hell she become a Packer fan down there???,unless she's from moldy cheese state... btw,my brother a Packer fan from Clear Lake


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

rjbphd said:


> How's the hell she become a Packer fan down there???,unless she's from moldy cheese state... btw,my brother a Packer fan from Clear Lake


Haha. She is definitely not from Wisconsin. She was born and bred here in Texas.

When asked she says that she fell in love with Favre first from the movie, "There's something about Mary" and Packers later. Now she hates Favre.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

Hey, RJ, is your brother deaf, too? I met a service plumber a week or so ago that was deaf and I wondered if he was kin to you. Real nice guy. Blonde hair, looked to be in his 30s maybe. Granted, I know it would be odd for deafness to be hereditary but hey, you never know. I did a job once for a family that were all deaf. Both parents and 2 kids. I have never seen that before or since. I assumed it was genetic for them.

It was south of Houston. Around Sienna Ranch area south of Missouri City.


----------



## rjbphd

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Hey, RJ, is your brother deaf, too? I met a service plumber a week or so ago that was deaf and I wondered if he was kin to you. Real nice guy. Blonde hair, looked to be in his 30s maybe. Granted, I know it would be odd for deafness to be hereditary but hey, you never know. I did a job once for a family that were all deaf. Both parents and 2 kids. I have never seen that before or since. I assumed it was genetic for them.
> 
> It was south of Houston. Around Sienna Ranch area south of Missouri City.


Nope, I'm the only deaf and dummy in the family...


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

rjbphd said:


> Nope, I'm the only deaf and dummy in the family...


Haha. I figured. Had to ask.


----------



## plbgbiz

rjbphd said:


> Nope, I'm the only deaf and dummy in the family...


I would be too if I had 4 daughters. That's a tough gig RJ.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

Maybe it was a blessing. I know it would have been for me growing up with only 2 sisters and me the youngest.


----------



## Hillside

My wife. Engagement photo and one messing around


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing




----------



## plbgbiz

I think this thread needs to be renamed the "I Married Up Thread". :yes:


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing

plbgbiz said:


> I think this thread needs to be renamed the "I Married Up Thread". :yes:


Nope, "She finally caught me thread"


----------



## redbeardplumber

Hillside said:


> My wife. Engagement photo and one messing around


From one bald man to another..... Keep the stubble , I can't even see you in first pic.... From the reflection off your head... Lol
#baldproblems


----------



## Hillside

redbeardplumber said:


> From one bald man to another..... Keep the stubble , I can't even see you in first pic.... From the reflection off your head... Lol
> #baldproblems


Haha it just gets grey, I have a full head of hair but 3/4's is grey


----------



## Plumbbum0203

The old ball and chain.
I'm one lucky sob


----------



## plumber tim

*Our wedding*

Our wedding day


----------



## rjbphd

Redhead with a old chevy.. can't beat that..


----------

